# Choosing a Brand at Nordstroms - HELP???



## Likeaboss (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, I go in for my second interview at Nordstrom this Wednesday.  I know I want to work at the MAC counter, but I have no idea who else to choose.  My options are Nars, Trish McEvoy, Laura Mercier, Smashbox, Bare Escentuals, Bobbi Brown, Chanel, Dior, YSL, Armani, Burberry, Guerlain, and Tom Ford.  Any suggestions on a great brand to work for???


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 11, 2015)

Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown and Nars seems most interesting to me.


----------

